# Sound Probz



## MasterLinus (22. August 2003)

Hi also ich habe folgendes Problem:

Habe einen neuen Rechner mit neuer Soundkarte bekommen ... jedoch gibt es einen Hacken ...  die Sounds sind falschherum wenn ich z.B. jemanden in Counterstrike von rechts kommen höre kommt er in wirklichkeit von links. Gibt es vielleicht irgenden Tool oder eine andere Methode um den Sound zu reversen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus cYa Linus


----------



## Bluebo (23. August 2003)

Hi MasterLinus!

ich habe dieses problem noch nicht gehabt. aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es vielleicht daran liegen könnte, das deine lautsprecher falsch gesteckt sind(gilt aber nur für surround-systeme - z.b. 5.1)!


----------



## MasterLinus (23. August 2003)

JoP ich hab ein 5.1 System aber ich spiele ja über Kophörer und da gibt es ja leider nur ein Kabel .. !


----------



## Bluebo (23. August 2003)

wenn du eine creative soundkarte hast, must du den kopfhörer in den grünen anschluss stecken! wenn das noch nicht reichen sollte, solltest du in der systemsteuerung unter -->"sounds und audiogeräte" --->"erweitert" auf kopfhörer umstellen! vielleicht hilft dir das weiter!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. August 2003)

Hallo,

bei manchen Spielen gibt es bei den Audio-Einstellungen eine Option die bewirkt das die beiden Kanäle vertauscht werden.
Evt. hast du diese Option aktiviert.

Mfg,
Alex


----------

